# Medium Format, Full Frame or APS-C PowerShot



## dolina (Jan 27, 2015)

In the spirit of Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX1R, Leica X (Typ 113), Fujifilm X100T, Sigma DP2 Quattro, Ricoh GR and Nikon Coolpix A.

Would you be keen to get one with a fast prime lens at about $1,300 for APS-C, $2,800 for Full Frame and about $5,600 for a 44x33mm Medium Format.


----------



## Corvi (Jan 29, 2015)

Just give me a Full Frame Fuji X with the same 35/2 lens and im happy. Canon is really bad at building compact cameras, better leave that to others and focus on pro level dslr's.


----------



## crashpc (Jan 31, 2015)

Some 28Mpx 28-85mm FF Canon compact cam would be tempting for me.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 28, 2015)

I have used a couple of small sensor cameras for my point and shoot but never really satisfied (even just for snapshots). When the Canon M with pancake lens went on that incredible sale a year or more ago, I grabbed one. I like the quality and size but hate the lack of viewfinder, a problem with many point and shoot cameras. I was recently looking at the options available and if I had the money I would grab a Fuji X100S right now. It has APS-C sensor, which is good enough for a point and shoot. Full frame would be even nicer (I have only used full frame in SLR's), but several thousand dollars for a point and shoot camera is ridiculous.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 28, 2015)

dolina said:


> In the spirit of Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX1R, Leica X (Typ 113), Fujifilm X100T, Sigma DP2 Quattro, Ricoh GR and Nikon Coolpix A.
> 
> Would you be keen to get one with a fast prime lens at about $1,300 for APS-C, $2,800 for Full Frame and about $5,600 for a 44x33mm Medium Format.



With X100s body style + 35mm f2 medium sensor size(extreme high ISO) = here is my $6k 

LOVE the RX1 size. Can't wait to put my hands on RX1 II.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 28, 2015)

I've always been intrigued by the Fuji X-Pro 1. That's the only one I would ever consider and when it comes right down to it, I'd rather spend my money on Canon.


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 28, 2015)

I've got an older X100. It's a great little camera. I love it and take it everywhere.

There is talk of a Fuji rangefinder-style medium format camera being released over the next year or so. I'm very curious to see what that will be like.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 16, 2015)

Hillsilly said:


> I've got an older X100. It's a great little camera. I love it and take it everywhere.
> 
> There is talk of a Fuji rangefinder-style medium format camera being released over the next year or so. I'm very curious to see what that will be like.



Yes, Fuji had a couple nice rangefinder cameras for medium format (120) film with built in lenses. If they could do the same thing for digital, I think it would be popular among a small set of enthusiasts and pros. Would it be popular enough to justify development costs? That I do not know.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2015)

There are two approaches.

1. Buy the right camera for the job (Ruthless Approach)

2. Buy a camera that appeals to you as a status symbol or just because it looks neat, or its the best, etc.

I have nothing against either method, but because many of us fall into one camp or the other, the answers will be impossible to interpolate because we have so many reasons for picking the right model to suit us.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 16, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are two approaches.
> 
> 1. Buy the right camera for the job (Ruthless Approach)
> 
> ...



To quote a famous Billy Crystal character, "It is better to look good than to feel good."


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have the Fuji X100s.
It's a very pretty camera.
I wouldn't rate it's sensor any better than an Canon APS-C sensor in the last 4 or 5 years.
It's more style that substance.
The EVF is very good except in low light conditions (I presume every new version is better).
You know it when you are buying it but the most frustrating aspect is that it's a fixed lens.
You can buy the adaptors which are fine (but the wide is not wide enough - a pity it's not 24mm equivalent, the long is not long enough - a pity it's not 85mm equivalent to make it a good portrait camera).
You have to move your feet.
I almost always have a situation when I'm using it when I long for a zoom on it or the ability to switch to a wider or longer lens.
I don't think I'd buy a fixed lens camera again.
Still it's beautiful to look at. It makes me a feel like a real photographer.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 16, 2015)

What I would like is a Powershot with a manual zooming lens rather than electric. I'm currently trying out various Canon Powershots, including the rather appealing G5X, and for stitching they are producing stellar results - but, the imprecise, lag ridden electric zoom function is a pain compared with a good manual mechanical twist zoom.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 16, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> What I would like is a Powershot with a manual zooming lens rather than electric. I'm currently trying out various Canon Powershots, including the rather appealing G5X, and for stitching they are producing stellar results - but, the imprecise, lag ridden electric zoom function is a pain compared with a good manual mechanical twist zoom.



And the battery drain of electrical zoom.


----------



## risc32 (Nov 16, 2015)

MrFotoFool said:


> Hillsilly said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an older X100. It's a great little camera. I love it and take it everywhere.
> ...



I've got one and I like it very much. Offer basically the same camera but with a sensor and LCD and i'm going to look for my wallet.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Nov 16, 2015)

dolina said:


> In the spirit of Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX1R, Leica X (Typ 113), Fujifilm X100T, Sigma DP2 Quattro, Ricoh GR and Nikon Coolpix A.
> 
> Would you be keen to get one with a fast prime lens at about $1,300 for APS-C, $2,800 for Full Frame and about $5,600 for a 44x33mm Medium Format.



I am missing the Point about the 44x33 Medium Format camera for $5600? Which one do you think about? about film, i guess there is no digital one for this price, maybe except a really outdated used one?


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 16, 2015)

MrFotoFool said:


> I have used a couple of small sensor cameras for my point and shoot but never really satisfied (even just for snapshots). When the Canon M with pancake lens went on that incredible sale a year or more ago, I grabbed one. I like the quality and size but hate the lack of viewfinder, a problem with many point and shoot cameras. I was recently looking at the options available and if I had the money I would grab a Fuji X100S right now. It has APS-C sensor, which is good enough for a point and shoot. Full frame would be even nicer (I have only used full frame in SLR's), but several thousand dollars for a point and shoot camera is ridiculous.



When it came out I jumped on the Canon G1X MII as a "sneak into the concert" camera. Nope. Too big, bulky & noticeable. Not only that, coming from 5D3 & 1DX land I've never adjusted to the point and shoot way of shooting. I HATE not having a viewfinder. I just don't get the touch screen mentality . . .


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 16, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> MrFotoFool said:
> 
> 
> > I have used a couple of small sensor cameras for my point and shoot but never really satisfied (even just for snapshots). When the Canon M with pancake lens went on that incredible sale a year or more ago, I grabbed one. I like the quality and size but hate the lack of viewfinder, a problem with many point and shoot cameras. I was recently looking at the options available and if I had the money I would grab a Fuji X100S right now. It has APS-C sensor, which is good enough for a point and shoot. Full frame would be even nicer (I have only used full frame in SLR's), but several thousand dollars for a point and shoot camera is ridiculous.
> ...



Sounds like you need a G5X


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 16, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > MrFotoFool said:
> ...



What I need is to find a home for the G1X MII. Someone who will appreciate what a good camera it is for the right user, which BTW, isn't me.  I'll lug my 1DX around till I drop. 8)


----------



## martti (Nov 17, 2015)

Shooting medium format or bigger could well be a justification to get a film camera.
Just look here http://www.brucepercy.co.uk/


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 20, 2015)

Just bought the Canon G7 X as a pocket camera on Thursday. Used it three days now and overall its a very capable camera not noticed the vignetting others mention. The controls are easy Ive been using the front ring for changing the zoom, have shot both JPEG and Raw and both give great results. Two issues encountered so far a. Macro is a bugger to lock focus close-up and b. Night photography at a party was also sonetimes hit & miss getting focus lock without flash. 
I like the functions & navigation is quick & simple in the menus, pictures appear very faithful color wise and the touch screen works well.
Overall as a portable, configurable camera with good IQ & at its price point its a very good camera.


----------



## DomTomLondon (Jul 11, 2016)

I wish that Canon would make a decent mirrorless camera. The M3 is just not what I wanted when looking for a compact, interchangeable, APS-C camera.
In the end I picked up a Fuji XE1 and a Voigtlander 40mm 1.4 lens. (£400 all in) It has a decent EVF and I use it in manual mode, so the AF and Auto settings are not an issue for me. Works a treat and I've been able to leave the 5D markIII and heavy L lenses at home more often, my back is thanking me for it.


----------



## Meatcurry (Jul 16, 2016)

Maybe an APSC powershot with this lens http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2016-07-15


----------



## pwp (Jul 17, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There are two approaches.
> ...



...or like the mantra my ridiculously overconfident friend lives by, "look good, feel good, ARE good"

-pw


----------

